# Detail Stripping 39-2 Slide



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The decocker(or safety body as I believe it's called) cracked and split in two on my 39-2. I would like to know how to detail strip the slide so that I can replace the part myself as I doubt Smith & Wesson would do the work for free or a reduced rate considering the age of the pistol and that I'm not the original owner(not even possible as it's older than I).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Call Customer Service at 1-800-331-0852. They may surprise you. If they send a shipping tag they may fix it for nothing or just the cost of the part. I have heard of it happening before. You don't have to be the original owner. Good luck.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Call Customer Service at 1-800-331-0852. They may surprise you. If they send a shipping tag they may fix it for nothing or just the cost of the part. I have heard of it happening before. You don't have to be the original owner. Good luck.


I figured because of the age it would be an issue. But it wouldn't hurt to try. If they will repair it on their dime(or mostly), I know which company's product I'm purchasing next. I'll call tomorrow(technically today) and see. The local 'smith charges an arm and a leg, takes forever and does a mediocre job.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say that they may not have the parts and that would be the only way they would deny to fix it. I got an old Colt here I going to have refinished if it turns out to be a shooter. I'll know this weekend. Good luck Revolver.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

They said that they will send me a shipping label. I asked how much would it cost and they said that they would have to see. They said the most that they'll charge is a fee of $90 if they charge anything at all. I'm still waiting on that shipping tag so I'll have to see.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well it's 50-50% chance they may be able to fix it then. The $90 bucks is kind of like a flat rate fee that covers the shipping cost. I hope it works out for you as I hate to see them old guns go away. Good luck.


----------



## xdshooter1 (Jun 4, 2007)

You can get a number of schematics for most makes & models. depending on how rare your gun is you will get them free. Stripping your gun is not as hard as you think. Just be careful of the springs flying around take your time & follow the schematics.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It's already fixed. Detail stripping of the S&W autos is said to be a frustrating experienced from the gunsmiths I talked to. This is my only S&W auto and I do not plan on getting another. It doesn't see a lot of use so I really don't want to go through the trouble. As my name implies, I'm more into revolvers and don't really want to mess around too much with the autos.

The 39-2 is a good shooter and I have no desire to part with it. But it's more of something that gets used "once in a while".


----------

